# Upper control arm splash guards



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I been looking for these all over. Got a pair from Ames, total garbage. I bought some neoprene and made my own then I was at the Good Guys and I saw a pair on a 65 made of plastic real nice 3 sided. Couldnt find the owner. I have searched all over not many to chose from. the ones I made are OK just like the ones I saw alot better.
Any ideas?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Droach6498,

What year are you putting them on? 

What color was the 65 you saw them on at the Goodguys show?

Are you more focused on the material of the A-Arm splash guard or the way they were attached / staples? Or both?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's mine on my '65, think they were from Ebay and they were nice heavy rubber with the little staples...but what a PITA to install, my motor went in easier and took less time!


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

The look was very nice clean. Not sure of attachment. It was black engine area dont remember color of car maybe red. It was a nice tight fit looked like a chimney hood, best wat I can describe, like 3 triangles smaller at top but very clean looking the one I did is like the one from Ames a bit bigger with thicker material. Neoprene I purchased from Amazon
I just thought maybe theres a supplier who might have them OPGI doesnt have one at all. The only one is Ames


Baaad65 said:


> Here's mine on my '65, think they were from Ebay and they were nice heavy rubber with the little staples...but what a PITA to install, my motor went in easier and took less time!


That looks good alot better than mine mines just a flat piece of neoprene I stapled on the engine side to the wheels I bent the staples over on the wheel side.and yes it took me a few times to get it all those staples are a PITA for sure frustrating. The steering column in the way, I didnt want to take the wheel out just to bend some staples, ****! WAPITA it was. But nothing like cleaning & painting the underside. Some of it I couldnt connect so Im looking at those plastic buttons that press in have jagged tips. Should help the look, my engine bay is black too Heres how far Ive






advanced


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Droach6498,

Here are a few pictures of a 65.

The trick to installing those staples is to not use the ones that are supplied. Use steel wire that can be bent with a fine point needle-nose pliers. The factory installed them with the humps facing the engine compartment.














For reference I’ve also enclosed pictures of the material from 68 splash shields. You can see that the original material was pretty rough.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Here is what I use.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Thats it !
I guess one problem I have I installed them from the engine side and I see it should be done from the wheel side in. Shite
Have to start over but thanks at least its not expensive materials
I got some panel buttons today to install them going that direction though they may not work. They are those plastic buttons that have a barbed point you drill & push in I thought those might work better


GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Droach6498,
> 
> Here are a few pictures of a 65.
> 
> ...


So what material is that? How did you get it to bend up to connect it with the wire and I noticed your wire is neatly attached looking like you used some kind of stapling tool or something they're all uniformed, the staples.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Droach6498,

The “material” for making the staples is pictured - galvanized steel wire, purchased at the hardware store. The gauge is 18 / 1.2mm. It’s very pliable, unlike the steel staples provided with the shields.

In terms of making the staples, you make them one by one, since the original holes in your wheel well housing are often different widths - not sure what the factory used to insert the staples originally that would cause them to be different... 

Estimate the length of the wire to accommodate the width hole to hole, with enough material to account for the splash shield thickness and allow for you to fold over each side once pushed through from the back so you can fold over from the engine bay side. You create the hump (like if using a stapler) with the narrow beak needle nose plier.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Staples were inserted both ways. There was no set procedure. This was done at the sub-supplier before it reached the factory or assembly line.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

yeh I get all that its fairly e z ,can you post some pics from the other side too? I guess to get it to fold like that you have to slice it at the corners?
Im thinking of installing a oil temp gauge ever done that?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

This was my original from the wheelhouse side and the new from the engine side. I used 90% of the original staples, and pre-punched the holes in the new rubber using the old rubber as a template. Then slightly bending the staple and using a small ball peen hammer and dolly, I recreated how the staples originally folded. Not as elaborate as the 67 since there wasn't any bends but I used the same procedure on my 70 El Camino which looked like the 67 rubbers


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

O52 said:


> This was my original from the wheelhouse side and the new from the engine side. I used 90% of the original staples, and pre-punched the holes in the new rubber using the old rubber as a template. Then slightly bending the staple and using a small ball peen hammer and dolly, I recreated how the staples originally folded. Not as elaborate as the 67 since there wasn't any bends but I used the same procedure on my 70 El Camino which looked like the 67 rubbers
> 
> View attachment 146012
> 
> ...


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Droach6498 said:


> yeh I get all that its fairly e z ,can you post some pics from the other side too? I guess to get it to fold like that you have to slice it at the corners?
> Im thinking of installing a oil temp gauge ever done that?


Hi Droach6498,

Here are a few pictures from the inside.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks its pretty much what I thought just ordered new neoprene its fairly cheap on Amazon


----------



## oshpilot (Sep 25, 2021)

Droach6498 said:


> Thanks its pretty much what I thought just ordered new neoprene its fairly cheap on Amazon


Any chance you give a link to what neoprene and how much material?
Tnx


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

oshpilot said:


> Any chance you give a link to what neoprene and how much material?
> Tnx


Neoprene rubber on Amazon 1/4" or less should work dont get sponge I accidently did its to soft wont work


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here you go, found them at Year One for 17.00 in about 30 seconds 👍


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Here you go, found them at Year One for 17.00 in about 30 seconds 👍
> View attachment 146159





Baaad65 said:


> Here you go, found them at Year One for 17.00 in about 30 seconds 👍
> View attachment 146159


Those look like the ones I got from Ames for $12 they suck heres a pic of them looks like a fish


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I'd have to look up where I got mine but it was almost 5 years ago and they were nice.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I since got rubber neoprene from Amazon but had no guide so made them on the wrong side, am ordering new neoprene and attempting to build the correct. So after all done I will have spent around $60 materials and alot of hours making them. The hard part is the staples.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

NPD and OPGI have them also with staples.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> I'd have to look up where I got mine but it was almost 5 years ago and they were nice.


Haha! I just googled upper control arm slash guards and it brought me to here


----------

